# First Rate Field Services



## EKH LLC

Hey Everyone Just wanted to say I have really enjoyed this forum. Been doing P&P for awhile now and couldn't imagine being in this field without somewhere like this to go and search for advice, get ideas and even get a laugh in once in a while from these threads. I have been receiving work from this company for about 5 months they cover Altisource work in my area and haven't had many problems so far other than pay isn't the best but checks are steadily getting farther behind so I mentioned it today and the conversation got pretty intense. Was curious if anyone else had dealings with them or any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## expressreo

Did they blame it on a computer glitch? Lol


----------



## EKH LLC

Every time I get a new excuse. I started using the strategy that I can't afford to complete the work on time if I don't recieve pay on time and that went over like a terd in the punch bowl. Today I said these 25 grass cuts due tomorrow will now have to wait until I recieve the check that was supposed to be mailed last Thursday. That's when it got interesting! Lol


----------



## Coty_FRFS

NOW NOW. You always get paid


----------



## EKH LLC

You are correct I actually tried to go back and erase this after we worked out our differences and couldn't figure out how but i have been very well pleased with First Rate and have nothing but positive things to say about this company.


----------



## Njk2015

I'm currently in the same boat.


----------



## Motovated Pro

You don't want to work for SEAS they do not pay !!!!!!


----------



## Motovated Pro

Some of these companies need to be sued


----------



## Quazzy

I just started working for FRFS, and I've actually never done this kind of work before. Not many properties to maintain around here for now. Went out and did my first grass cuts and stuff last week and found one of the places is an absolute disaster. So, I guess I get to do a major clean, including renting a bobcat to load the crap in the yard.. Interesting start already here, haha... I haven't read too many complaints about First Rate so far.. Have there been any new developments since this thread started? The only thing I was curious about initially was that, I responded to their craigslist ad, then the next day that ad was flagged and removed.. I thought that was kind of odd. The only issue I'm having so far is that I have a hard time hitting their due dates around my busy schedule of running a commercial cleaning company. To make the loop to hit the 4 houses I have on the list, it's over 200 miles. So, my day is completely eaten up by the time I'm done, while my business sits on hold.. Hopefully I'll get it all straightened out soon, haha...


----------



## cfp

Quazzy said:


> I just started working for FRFS, and I've actually never done this kind of work before. Not many properties to maintain around here for now. Went out and did my first grass cuts and stuff last week and found one of the places is an absolute disaster. So, I guess I get to do a major clean, including renting a bobcat to load the crap in the yard.. Interesting start already here, haha... I haven't read too many complaints about First Rate so far.. Have there been any new developments since this thread started? The only thing I was curious about initially was that, I responded to their craigslist ad, then the next day that ad was flagged and removed.. I thought that was kind of odd. The only issue I'm having so far is that I have a hard time hitting their due dates around my busy schedule of running a commercial cleaning company. To make the loop to hit the 4 houses I have on the list, it's over 200 miles. So, my day is completely eaten up by the time I'm done, while my business sits on hold.. Hopefully I'll get it all straightened out soon, haha...


First STAY OFF OF CRAIGSLIST.
Second if Craigslist is where you receive work then you should probably sell your equipment and stick with your other business. 
Third don't offer to cover such a large coverage area if you have an issue covering it. It doesn't matter if you only have 1 property 200 miles away or 50 properties. They expect you to complete that because YOU offered to cover that area.


----------



## Quazzy

Well, I've been a craigslist junkie since the beginning and it has been a seriously useful tool because I know how to use it properly, so no, I won't be staying off. And, I do not "look" for work on there. Their ad popped up while I was looking for something else and out of curiosity I responded. As for the traveling, I have no problem doing it when time permits in the schedule of my business. It's just ridiculous that there's not enough money in it to make sense. Some recent developments in dealing with FRFS cause me to call BS on their business. I just got lied to again about getting paid..


----------



## ljacobs

I just started doing this as well and my area scattered out as well. We always talk about the trip charge and agree on something. So far everyone I have delt with at FRFS has been pretty fair. I just think their grass cuts are way under priced. When they pay $20 for a cut and standard here is $45 tough to make money. Specially when they are so scattered out. So far my biggest complaint is getting some money coming in. Been told 2 times that a check would be sent for a mow and have not seen it yet. We will see how this goes.


----------



## safeguard dropout

See how it goes??!!? It needs to stop yesterday! It should have never started when they said $20 grass cut. People agreeing to work for free and then BI itching about the pricing......


----------



## david

*hi*

Some will never learn at any cost, 20.00 grasscuts your not working,your being a slave how low will some ppl go totally amazing out there.


----------



## BPWY

Quazzy said:


> I just started working for FRFS, and I've actually never done this kind of work before. Not many properties to maintain around here for now. Went out and did my first grass cuts and stuff last week and found one of the places is an absolute disaster. So, I guess I get to do a major clean, including renting a bobcat to load the crap in the yard.. Interesting start already here, haha... I haven't read too many complaints about First Rate so far.. Have there been any new developments since this thread started? The only thing I was curious about initially was that, I responded to their craigslist ad, then the next day that ad was flagged and removed.. I thought that was kind of odd. The only issue I'm having so far is that I have a hard time hitting their due dates around my busy schedule of running a commercial cleaning company. To make the loop to hit the 4 houses I have on the list, it's over 200 miles. So, my day is completely eaten up by the time I'm done, while my business sits on hold.. Hopefully I'll get it all straightened out soon, haha...






Please, help me understand.

So you are putting an established successful business on hold while you do cheap and extended payment dates P&P work??????


Have I got that right?


Dude, I'm scared for you.


----------



## Ohnojim

*If you are driving your own truck, using your own*

equipment, paying your insurance, licensing etc. and your are not bringing in a least a dollar a minute, (average) from the time you twist a key, to the time you park it. Just Say NO!


----------



## Wannabe

Help me here: 

When we quit P&P work in 2011 grass cuts were paying:

$85 up to 15,000 SF
$105 over 15,000 SF to 1/2 acre. 
Bid over the 1/2 acre
Perimeter cuts 100x100 $85

The banks have not reduced the allowable so I have been told so WHY would ANYONE do a grass cut at $20?


----------



## BRADSConst

Wannabe said:


> Help me here:
> 
> When we quit P&P work in 2011 grass cuts were paying:
> 
> $85 up to 15,000 SF
> $105 over 15,000 SF to 1/2 acre.
> Bid over the 1/2 acre
> Perimeter cuts 100x100 $85
> 
> The banks have not reduced the allowable so I have been told so WHY would ANYONE do a grass cut at $20?


 Come on now you silly Rabbit, Trix are for kids and $20 grass cuts are for VOLUME. It's all about the volume. :lol::lol:


----------



## cover2

BRADSConst said:


> Come on now you silly Rabbit, Trix are for kids and $20 grass cuts are for VOLUME. It's all about the volume. :lol::lol
> If I was cutting the lawn next door to me and it was a relative I still would not cut it for $20 unless it were the size of my living room. Why anybody does this for companies that are not even in the same state or region of the country is beyond me. I will offend a lot of people on this board by stating it is lack of knowledge and business acumen. Don't tell me it's to put food on the table because the only entity getting nutrition is the scam artists that you are working for. Once you run all your numbers $20 lawn cuts are not supplying your table with a single grain of rice!!! WAKE UP!! Even the kid with a bicycle and a push mower eventually realizes he has to raise his prices or he just stops doing that lawn some of these kids are smarter than many in this industry. You tell that kid he needs a smartphone, and a million dollar insurance policy and he will tell you what everyone in this industry should be telling these companies that insult your intelligence "go screw yourself". Nothing from nothing leaves nothing!! Just stop doing it.


----------



## EKH LLC

Do yourself a favor and cut ties with this company. I used them just to fill in the gaps but they dropped their pricing twice in 6 months and they had the lowest prices before they dropped them! They owed me 3500.00 and after i spoke with my lawyer about liens he told me to send one last email threatening liens so I did and they paid 1635.00 and now saying that the rest went to chargebacks from the jobs in my list when we parted ways. Thing of it was I wasn't even late on the majority of them and told him I was in the process of turning those in that day and he jerked them before I was able to upload them. That should tell you what kind of people you are dealing with. I haven't spoke with my lawyer in a couple weeks but he is supposed to be sending out the remainder of my liens for them soon if not already. Stay away from the regionals I have received work from 3 since my start and the only one that I didn't have to fight for my money in the end was a company out of Florida called Swenson. I will say even after I told them I had too much work and had to drop them I received checks for 2 months after like clock work but there prices weren't great. And those trip charges they agree on I cannot tell you how many they owe me for and never received them. Just my 2 shiny Lincolns. PM me i have already been in contact with other contractors in the same situation.


----------



## Quazzy

I shouldn't have phrased it like that I guess.. I meant that my days working for them ran long, and by the time I got done with that crap I was late getting to my business schedule.. I haven't done anything for them for a couple months now. I bout destroyed my knee out doing a grass cut, told em I needed the time off, and the only things I'm interested in doing anymore for them don't involve labor. I'll do property checks and whatever else if I have time MAYBE, but I doubt it.. I'm in talks with a local company that pays way better for the same services. Maybe something will work out there, who knows.. I just think there's some seriously shady **** going on with these bigger companies, and I don't like it..


----------



## Craigslist Hack

BRADSConst said:


> Come on now you silly Rabbit, Trix are for kids and $20 grass cuts are for VOLUME. It's all about the volume. :lol::lol:


Ha I missed this GEM! Make it up on volume!:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## First Rate

*Understanding Preservation Work*

Let me be crystal clear in explaining this as to not leave a shadow of a doubt in your mind. When you work for a preservation company especially our preservation company we follow strict guidelines on the way that we conduct business. I helped write most of those guidelines and I know beyond a reasonable doubt that more than 70% of the contractors we hire do not read them even though they are encouraged to do so and must sign an affidavit after reading said guidelines. The reason why one decides to not read something they have to sign is beyond me.

You get paid for the work we tell you to do, because the client wants that work to be done. If you make up costs that were not discussed prior to the starting of that job you most likely will not get paid for that portion of the order because it was not approved. If the client cancels an order but you already finished the order you will get paid for the order. You will get paid even if the client fails to reimburse us because that is just good business. The rules are very simple and if you do not have the experience working for a preservation company than it is completely understandable as to why you feel mislead.

We are always available for questions at any time of the day regarding work to be completed (unlike a lot of companies that you can barely get a hold of.) We pride ourselves at performing quality work thanks to our dependable contractor network. We give ample opportunity for the reading of all documentation prior to putting you in the field and it is your job as an independent contractor to ensure your paperwork is understood as well as finding out why you do not understand something.


----------



## BRADSConst

First Rate said:


> Let me be crystal clear in explaining this as to not leave a shadow of a doubt in your mind. When you work for a preservation company especially our preservation company we follow strict guidelines on the way that we conduct business. I helped write most of those guidelines and I know beyond a reasonable doubt that more than 70% of the contractors we hire do not read them even though they are encouraged to do so and must sign an affidavit after reading said guidelines. The reason why one decides to not read something they have to sign is beyond me.
> 
> You get paid for the work we tell you to do, because the client wants that work to be done. If you make up costs that were not discussed prior to the starting of that job you most likely will not get paid for that portion of the order because it was not approved. If the client cancels an order but you already finished the order you will get paid for the order. You will get paid even if the client fails to reimburse us because that is just good business. The rules are very simple and if you do not have the experience working for a preservation company than it is completely understandable as to why you feel mislead.
> 
> We are always available for questions at any time of the day regarding work to be completed (unlike a lot of companies that you can barely get a hold of.) We pride ourselves at performing quality work thanks to our dependable contractor network. We give ample opportunity for the reading of all documentation prior to putting you in the field and it is your job as an independent contractor to ensure your paperwork is understood as well as finding out why you do not understand something.


 Well, thanks for all the useful information and clearing up sooooo many things for me. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## PropPresPro

First Rate said:


> Let me be crystal clear in explaining this as to not leave a shadow of a doubt in your mind. When you work for a preservation company especially our preservation company we follow strict guidelines on the way that we conduct business. I helped write most of those guidelines and I know beyond a reasonable doubt that more than 70% of the contractors we hire do not read them even though they are encouraged to do so and must sign an affidavit after reading said guidelines. The reason why one decides to not read something they have to sign is beyond me.
> 
> You get paid for the work we tell you to do, because the client wants that work to be done. If you make up costs that were not discussed prior to the starting of that job you most likely will not get paid for that portion of the order because it was not approved. If the client cancels an order but you already finished the order you will get paid for the order. You will get paid even if the client fails to reimburse us because that is just good business. The rules are very simple and if you do not have the experience working for a preservation company than it is completely understandable as to why you feel mislead.
> 
> We are always available for questions at any time of the day regarding work to be completed (unlike a lot of companies that you can barely get a hold of.) We pride ourselves at performing quality work thanks to our dependable contractor network. We give ample opportunity for the reading of all documentation prior to putting you in the field and it is your job as an independent contractor to ensure your paperwork is understood as well as finding out why you do not understand something.


OK, Sounds reasonable.
I mean. . .
Without a shadow of a doubt, I am crystal clear on this, Sir!


----------



## safeguard dropout

First Rate said:


> .
> You get paid for the work we tell you to do


Never had the displeasure of dealing with First Rat, but this little sentence right here tells me everything I need to know about you. Where do you get off TELLING your contractors what work they WILL do for you? I'm self employed which means I will CHOOSE what work I will or won't do, and I would not continue to work for any company that treats their subs with that level of disrespect....but I am just one voice, there are plenty of other's out there that you can take advantage of.


----------



## Bigtrucker

safeguard dropout said:


> Never had the displeasure of dealing with First Rat, but this little sentence right here tells me everything I need to know about you. Where do you get off TELLING your contractors what work they WILL do for you? I'm self employed which means I will CHOOSE what work I will or won't do, and I would not continue to work for any company that treats their subs with that level of disrespect....but I am just one voice, there are plenty of other's out there that you can take advantage of.


 
A second voice agrees

Can you provide any contractors who are currently working for you as a reference.


----------



## ljacobs

FRFS is a joke specially Coty. I was new to the industry just trying to make a few extra bucks. When winterization came up and I asked questions the only thing I got was read the manual. Their is nothing in their about what exactly they want. So I went and did several of them they way I thought they should be. Needless to say he did not like it and did not pay for them. Also they agreed on trip charges on properties that were 30 min to a hr away. When payment time came they changed them to $10. Well $10+$25 for a mow with a hr drive each way comes up to a -$. The first one i did for them took 3 months to get paid cause they didn't have their sh!t together and had more excuses. I have since been doing work for one of the banks directly and this is the way to go. Yes you need the insurance but not near the b.s. and alot better pay. As far as all the ridiculous pics they want is a waste of time. People contact the banks and mortgage companies they will work you.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT

First Rate said:


> Let me be crystal clear in explaining this as to not leave a shadow of a doubt in your mind. When you work for a preservation company especially our preservation company we follow strict guidelines on the way that we conduct business. I helped write most of those guidelines and I know beyond a reasonable doubt that more than 70% of the contractors we hire do not read them even though they are encouraged to do so and must sign an affidavit after reading said guidelines. The reason why one decides to not read something they have to sign is beyond me.
> 
> You get paid for the work we tell you to do, because the client wants that work to be done. If you make up costs that were not discussed prior to the starting of that job you most likely will not get paid for that portion of the order because it was not approved. If the client cancels an order but you already finished the order you will get paid for the order. You will get paid even if the client fails to reimburse us because that is just good business. The rules are very simple and if you do not have the experience working for a preservation company than it is completely understandable as to why you feel mislead.
> 
> We are always available for questions at any time of the day regarding work to be completed (unlike a lot of companies that you can barely get a hold of.) We pride ourselves at performing quality work thanks to our dependable contractor network. We give ample opportunity for the reading of all documentation prior to putting you in the field and it is your job as an independent contractor to ensure your paperwork is understood as well as finding out why you do not understand something.


 LOL 
Let me be crystal clear doll.. Wandering on here (of all places) and spouting holier then thou rhetoric is gonna get you knocked down a few pegs really fast..
For the most part we have ALL worked for Preservation Companies at one point or another. Some of us longer then your company has been around! We know the routine. Of course yours is sooooo different! That's because YOU had a hand in writing the guidelines.. I bet that you made sure everything in there was completely fair and equal right? Yeah I know beyond a reasonable doubt it is not. (how do I know this you ask? LOL ya'll solicited ME so yeah I have a copy)
 If your so sure that 70% DONT read them then why are you letting them perform work? So you can no pay them? Eh yeah theres some great business practice.

"we pay for work we tell you to do" Ummm yeah that's what a WO is for.. Im going to guess you didn't mean to sound condescending (although by the tone of your post Im taking that with a grain of salt) Without a shadow of a doubt your one sided guidelines has ways to no pay a contractor. Im also sure your still getting paid by YOUR client.

The majority of us also pride ourselves on quality work. If we didn't we wouldn't be in business very long.

Do yourself a favor... Read through the posts here and see why we think working for a Nat or Regional is a crappy way to go. As well as see what kind of people your talking to.
You, IMHO, are making assumptions based on what you feel is a personal slight against your company. 
It probably is a slight.. But unless you can prove otherwise youre going to be lumped in with the rest of the greedy Nats and Regionals..
Sorry, not sorry...

M:vs_cool:


----------



## safeguard dropout

The Princess(not?) brings up a great point about 70% of your subs not reading the guidelines. 

I'm quite certain they were designed (admittedly by you) to go unread. This way you get the work done, pay a fraction of what you should, and keep the revolving door spinning to rip off the next unsuspecting class of newbies. Nice. "It's just good business."


----------



## Craigslist Hack

First Rate said:


> Let me be crystal clear in explaining this as to not leave a shadow of a doubt in your mind. When you work for a preservation company especially our preservation company we follow strict guidelines on the way that we conduct business. I helped write most of those guidelines and I know beyond a reasonable doubt that more than 70% of the contractors we hire do not read them even though they are encouraged to do so and must sign an affidavit after reading said guidelines. The reason why one decides to not read something they have to sign is beyond me.
> 
> You get paid for the work we tell you to do, because the client wants that work to be done. If you make up costs that were not discussed prior to the starting of that job you most likely will not get paid for that portion of the order because it was not approved. If the client cancels an order but you already finished the order you will get paid for the order. You will get paid even if the client fails to reimburse us because that is just good business. The rules are very simple and if you do not have the experience working for a preservation company than it is completely understandable as to why you feel mislead.
> 
> We are always available for questions at any time of the day regarding work to be completed (unlike a lot of companies that you can barely get a hold of.) We pride ourselves at performing quality work thanks to our dependable contractor network. We give ample opportunity for the reading of all documentation prior to putting you in the field and it is your job as an independent contractor to ensure your paperwork is understood as well as finding out why you do not understand something.


Real question here: when a contractor goes out and does an initial services and the property is destroyed how do you pay them if your client doesn't pay you? I've had many over the years where the national finds a way out of paying. Pics don't justify or we only see 10 cyds whatever. How do you make it right for the boots on the ground?

I can't see one single reason to ever work for a company like yours. Could you explain to me how you benefit a contractor?


----------



## EKH LLC

As soon as I started reading this idiots reply i just setback with a little smirk on my face and knew I didn't have to say a word because I had no doubt when the old pros were finished chewing him up there would be nothing more to say. I like this forum for this very reason because it is where the boots on the ground can be heard and crooks like these guys are certainly shown they are not welcome. Thanks y'all


----------

